# Need Help with Blower Placement



## justpassingthru (Oct 19, 2011)

I've installed a PID controlled 1200W heater strip in my GOSM to be able to have the lower temps for smoking sausage, I've installed a diffuser plate to bring the heat towards the door rather than just going straight up the back wall of the smoker which works great, the problem is I have a 18° difference between the third rack from the top and the top rack.  I'm thinking if I were to install a blower that would move the air around inside of the smoker that might even out my temps, the problem is where to mount it?

Does anyone have any experience with this or any ideas, I would be glad to hear them.

Here is the blower I'm thinking about using:

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=192

Thanks,

Gene


----------



## daveomak (Oct 19, 2011)

Gene, morning.... Just a thought... could you install the fan near the bottom of the GOSM and have the air blow directly on the heater strip ??? Seems to me that might give the most constant temps and maybe no cold spots too....   6 cfm seems like a lot of air... consider a smaller hole to start with to reduce air flow... You might contact the manufacturer with that idea and see what they say, or install a rheostat on the fan to reduce the fan speed.. another question for the manufacturer.... Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2011)

It sounds like a lot of air to me too. I wonder if a small computer fan would be a better choice. The problem there would be the installation. The fan on my BBQ Guru has a damper on it so you can cut the air flow down to almost nothing if you need to. That may be another choice.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 19, 2011)

Where to place the blower 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






OMG I read the post and had a visual, sorry but I can't post what it was!

Just had to drop in and say that.

Is there a way you cant install a low rpm fan inside and use the same principle as a ceiling fan?


----------



## michael ark (Oct 19, 2011)

Gene

 I would mount it behind the element.I would also drill and tap a hole on the shutter side at the top of the shutter so it can open fully..So you could screw in a 8/32 screw to control how much the shutter or dampner opens for fine tuneing.


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 19, 2011)

Morning Dave and Al,

I've thought about the blower blowing on the heater or maybe just over the top, but I'm worried it would be too hot, it  gets real hot behind the heater strip, I guess I need to ask Auber how much heat their blower can take, ...I've considered mounting it on the side, but I'm afraid that would create a 'cold' side.

As for the air flow I though I would start with a small hole and increase it if needed, however, if I have a smaller hole will I have to drill holes in the pump housing to allow the unused air to escape?

This idea hatched when a computer fan dropped into my hand, so I installed a variable voltage DC transformer in my PID box so I have the choice of different DC voltage, having a mounting bracket bent out of aluminum will cost $75, but the fan is plastic and I'm worried about the heat melting it,  I like the damper on the Guru blower, with blower and adapter I'm just under  $100, the Auber shipped to me will cost $64 so that is why I'm considering it.

However the cost is not that big of a deal, it's where to position the blower that has me in a quandary.

Thanks for your time and input.

Gene


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey SQWIB,  thanks for dropping by, I want to thank you for the blackberry BBQ sauce idea, we made up a recipe and now we can't keep enough in the fridge, it goes good on everything.

That was my very first idea, but I can't mount the blower on top of the unit because of the damper I placed in the top, too much of a hassle and the exhaust fans I found on the web were very large and way too much cfm, do you have any info on the fans you are talking about?

Morning Michael, thanks for the input, looks like behind is where to position this type of blower.

It's good to mull this over with all of you, this has me thinking of a way to insulate the outside of the smoker to protect the blower.

Thanks,

Gene


----------



## sqwib (Oct 19, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Hey SQWIB,  thanks for dropping by, I want to thank you for the blackberry BBQ sauce idea, we made up a recipe and now we can't keep enough in the fridge, it goes good on everything.
> 
> That was my very first idea, but I can't mount the blower on top of the unit because of the damper I placed in the top, too much of a hassle and the exhaust fans I found on the web were very large and way too much cfm, do you have any info on the fans you are talking about?
> 
> ...


Could you rig up some way to oscillate the fan or orbital motion to direct the air more efficiently?

Thanks, the Blackberry BBQ is pretty good, just done some apple butter I will be posting later this week.


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 19, 2011)

Let me do some head scratchin', can't wait to see the apple butter.

Gene


----------



## sqwib (Oct 19, 2011)

know its hard to visualize, But I made this setup using a 7rpm motor of courswe your swing would only have to be a little bit






the blower would mount on the red area area, like I said you would not need that much movement.

You could use an old rotisserie motor and adjust your swing so that it only goes back and forth a few inches.

Its in my head and hard to get into writing.

Another option would be to blow it through a diffuser or diverter plate


----------



## miamirick (Oct 19, 2011)

I've always found the blower is best when placed on the floor with a back and forth oscillation


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2011)

miamirick said:


> I've always found the blower is best when placed on the floor with a back and forth oscillation


----------



## michael ark (Oct 19, 2011)

If you unit is tight enough it will develop a positive pressure and rid it's self of stale smoke.SQWIB had a great ideal with the divert.Here is a wild though .Get a black pipe flange say 1"3/4 pipe.Mount it on the inside of the case opposite the blower that way the blower blows into it.Then get a 3"long pipe to fit the flange .Then add a tee another piece of pipe another tee a nipple at least 2" long with a cap on end to get back pressure.Then you could aim the air were ever you want  by turnning the tees.You can add 2 or 3 tees aim one at the door one at the back wall and one straight down or up .When not in use just unscrew the whole thing from the flange and put a threaded plug in the flange to seal it up.


----------

